# And again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

What is wrong with some people. Remember the Bolton girl...selling on pregnant rats...or ones who have newborn litters? Well at least this one isn't pregnant!!



> hi i have a white female rat for sale. she is white with grey on her back. she is called cookie and dose not bite. good with other rats. the tip of her tail has been cut off due to an accident. ill take 5.00 for her.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

( the evil horrible selfish bi**h its the same girl isnt it and that female rat is the mummy rat she was trying to seel with the babies.so she must have sold the babies seperatly and kept her.and for all we know is probally prgnant because she is a stupid selfish person who prob kept her with her male.
and preloved should be ashamed of themselves allowing her to keep advertising animals honestly who the f**king hell dose she think she is.i really want to string her up why dose she keep doing this its evil iam furiated by her she makes me sick to the stomach GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!AAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!
SLAP! SLAP! SLAP!WHACK!WHACK!WHACK! THE COW!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I really dont know what to say


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> ( the evil horrible selfish bi**h its the same girl isnt it and that female rat is the mummy rat she was trying to seel with the babies.so she must have sold the babies seperatly and kept her.and for all we know is probally prgnant because she is a stupid selfish person who prob kept her with her male.
> and preloved should be ashamed of themselves allowing her to keep advertising animals honestly who the f**king hell dose she think she is.i really want to string her up why dose she keep doing this its evil iam furiated by her she makes me sick to the stomach GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!AAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!
> SLAP! SLAP! SLAP!WHACK!WHACK!WHACK! THE COW!


Yeah I wondered if it was mummy...just couldn't remember the description  Well said hun!!!!!!! And it is Gumtree...think you complained too didn't you!



Petitepuppet said:


> I really dont know what to say


I know


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

F*** Sake she is a massive waste of a human body!

 I really do feel sorry for any animal in her care


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im walking away from this thread before I end up giving that witch £5 just to get the poor girl out of there.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Wonder what happened to her tail


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyone not up to date on this "woman"...here is the list of threads on her...

Firstly the rat and new born litter (born in a dirty nappy) that Argent got out and I still got..

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/132008-i-know-im-probably-stupid-but.html

Then the other ne-mum rat...later wanted swapsies for a ferret...

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/162716-paws-claws-yet-another.html

Then the ferret she'd had enough of...

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/167706-looks-like-she-got-her-ferret.html


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Yeah I wondered if it was mummy...just couldn't remember the description  Well said hun!!!!!!! And it is Gumtree...think you complained too didn't you!


yeah thats right i did indeed report it about 10 times everytime she put them up and the ferret adds i reported them all.
hope preloved banned her but she will always find away round it wont she because she is greedy.
i remembered her telling me that her female had a bit missing from its tail she said it was like it from a youngster got trapped or bit or somthing cant remember her excuse.
but hav you noticed all her add are similar always freindly gets on with other rats and thats it she is a pain in the ass .
i wish we had laws on this type of thing she deserves locking up an teating the way she treats these poor creatures i feel so sorry for the animals in her care


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

urgh that is just awful. How can anyone just give away animals left, right and centre. She obviously doesn't care about them one bit 

I so wish people like her could be stopped from having animals at all.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> yeah thats right i did indeed report it about 10 times everytime she put them up and the ferret adds i reported them all.
> hope preloved banned her but she will always find away round it wont she because she is greedy.
> i remembered her telling me that her female had a bit missing from its tail she said it was like it from a youngster got trapped or bit or somthing cant remember her excuse.
> but hav you noticed all her add are similar always freindly gets on with other rats and thats it she is a pain in the ass .
> i wish we had laws on this type of thing she deserves locking up an teating the way she treats these poor creatures i feel so sorry for the animals in her care


Again well said!! She should not be allowed to own animals!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Guessing she sold her ferret then.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I believe in karma, and when it catches up with her she is gonna be in agony for doing this to the poor furries  Can't happen soon enough!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Wondered how long it would be before this monster reared her ugly head again!

I reckon we should put on our balaclavas and go on a midnight rescue mission!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Effing fantastic. Somone give me a gun......there's two now...



> hi i have 2 female rats. cookie is white with grey on her back. she dose not bite and she can sit there all day licking you. she had half of her tail cut off due to an accident. cinimon is brown and dose not bite. 15.00 ono.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh jeez, what is the matter with the stupid cow. Why cant she just give all her animals away and not get anymore, she obviously doesn't like them/get attatched to them so why does she keep getting them.
Poor little things


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh for god's sake :mad2: Why won't she just give up already!? I think the only possible way to stop her now is to make sure no one ever expresses any interest towards her rats, easy enough on the internet, but she'll probably sell them to idiots she knows irl too


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

:angry: For crying out loud! OMG who the f**K dose she think she is.why!WHY!WHY! i just dont understand her 
i wish we had the power to stop this but there nothing we can do she will always find away to beat the system.
she is a money grabbing selfish little thing (no words can describe her) evil!
it is so obvious she is making a regular profit from selling animals and for sure dosent have permission iam sure to make a regular income from selling you need to declare it to the tax man if not its tax evasion so i wounder if we got all the evidence together and reported it to the authorities would she get in big trouble if they was to find that she was conducting a buisness on the sly.which department would we need to report tax evasion too .
i bet it would give her a real kick in the teeth getting a massive fine and risk of a jail sentance.
she needs stopping so if anybody has any :idea: idea how i would go about reporting her to the tax man then please let me know how i do it.
i feel so bad for these animals its just so sad how can she be so selfish she is a discrace to mankind well actually she is unhuman and dosent deserve to live as one she deserves to be locked in a tiny room and be moved from pillar to post she deserves t be treated the same as she treats animals.
::cursing: :mad5:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

some people just shouldnt be allowed to keep animals  feel so sorry for any pet in her care


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

Could you report her to the RSPCA? Would they be able to do anything?

If not, sign me up for the midnight rescue mission. :mad5:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

The frustrating thing is, what's she's doing is not strictly illegal...I don't think she has the animals long enough to make a major impact on their health (unless she decides to breed them) and there's no law protecting rodents from being sold on, it's bad enough with cats and dogs


----------

